

What U.S. Really Did to Us Iranians. - sallar
https://medium.com/iran-iranians/ac1b0ee5b621

======
madaxe_again
What did the US _really_ do to Iranians?

Well. The CIA overthrew their democratically elected leader in 1953
(Mosaddegh), because he dared think that the Iranian people had a right to
Iranian oil revenues, and then backed a nice chap called Pahlavī (or "the
Shah") to be dictator, so long as he toed the line. This wasn't just about the
US getting the oil revenues, but also about preventing Iran from becoming a
stabilising hegemonistic influence in the area, as a strong middle east with
sound governance is against the US's interests. Juntas and corruption = cheap
resources.

His bloody regime lead to the '79 coup, which lead to the ongoing political
mess we see today, which is kept destabilised by trade sanctions and constant
belligerence by the west, for the same old reasons. Iran could be great. Iran
could be another "pole" of the world.

But as long as we perpetuate their current setup, through sanctions and close-
mindedness through propaganda, the Iranian people will continue to suffer and
their government will continue to benefit.

~~~
cylinder
You aren't blaming the British enough. It was (what is now) BP's oil fields
that got nationalized, and the Brits managed to convince the US to get
involved to orchestrate the coup. British corporate executives are amongst the
slimiest imperialists in the world but nobody ever seems to care.

~~~
madaxe_again
Indeed, I realised that as I posted it - the brits were absolutely complicit
in it, as per Suez, Egypt, Arab-Israeli, etc. We held the geopolitical crown
jewels for a good few hundred years - basically since the East India Company -
and the pendulum swayed elsewhere. It always has, it always will, until we
learn to follow our better instincts, and get over primitive tribalism...
"nations" indeed.

------
exolxe
My question is why all of the world's largest companies fall in line with this
so easily, especially when some have official support for persian/Iran. How
does that dynamic between Corporation and US Government really work?

~~~
pjc50
The government has guns, so the companies do what they say.

And the Iranians don't have enough money to make it worthwhile for US
companies to take up their cause politically.

------
nasir
This is some serious issue. Many people have their bank accounts/paypal frozen
and closed only due to having access the site through an IP from Iran.

Personally, I don't live in Iran and during christmas I was traveling there to
visit my family. I basically didn't have the guts to even go near my bank
website or use my credit card without making sure I'm using a VPN.

------
nasir
Even when living outside Iran the issue is still with Iranians. Last year I
worked as a freelancer for an american startup and they were not able to pay
me my 6K because treasury department bans any kind of trade with Iranians due
to the sanctions. I'm even not sure if I can ever settle that.

~~~
kaybe
That sucks. Shouldn't there be a way to work around it though? Something like
'I sell them this pretty logo/picture for 6k and then you sell me a pretty
picture for 6k as well.', with me being neither an American nor an Iranian and
the picture/logo being very hard to judge in value but easy to make ("art").
You might lose some money to taxation etc here, but hey. Or is there a problem
I don't see?

Edit: Hm, anti-money laundering laws maybe?

~~~
pjc50
That _is_ money laundering. Assuming you could find a trusted third party,
they'd probably have the same legal restriction, and it's anyway an offence
for the Americans to enter into this transaction knowing that the money would
go to Iran.

------
michaelwww
I fully support sanctions on Iran as an alternative to all out war. Maybe the
author doesn't understand how many conservative leaders in U.S., Europe and
Israel want to pull the trigger. I oppose this with all my being, so if
sanctions are the alternative, so be it.

------
xeqt10
Iranians in Tehran step up to CNN's Open Mic and tell Americans what they
really feel about them:

[http://youtu.be/y0i0aNf-YUs](http://youtu.be/y0i0aNf-YUs)

Make sure you stay watching past 50 seconds.

------
satrap92
The article was very good. This situation is disturbing to Iranians.

------
madoosa
It was great.hope they care about us.

------
hkazazi
good

